# Really ? Another outrage



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The most violent sport in the world is banning advertisers related hunting and shooting? Really ? http://www.handgunsm...nting-sponsors/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Unbelievable ! So is fox gonna cancel or sell all interests in their shows that show and or talk about guns ? Hypocritical to say the least if they don't. So I guess that is the end of "Sons of Anarchy" ! A show about a motorcycle gang who's principal business is running guns. The wife is gonna be pizzed off big time !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I would bet that the vast majority of MMA fans are gun owners, and fly an American flag.
















*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* commie socialists


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Several of their fighters are big hunters and the worst part is The Gunshop of Las Vegas has always been a huge sponsor. Brock Lafavor is one that(now retired I believe) is sponsored by a bunch of hunting products companies and has his own show. I think they're gonna see some really nasty feedback real fast on this one !


----------

